# Three months after miscarriage and still having physical pain!!!



## Miette (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi i am new here my name is Emily. I had a miscarriage March 14 and i was 13 weeks pregnant. Since this i am still having pain at least once a week. It feels like the day after i had the miscarriage i am so sore and it hurts. Has anyone had this kind of pain? It also hurts when i am having sex. I was wondering if anyone else has had this happen. PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!

Thanks,
Emily


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

Are you sure the miscarriage was complete? If there is tissue left in your uterus it can cause pain (and bleeding and infection) for a long time. I would get an ultrasound to see if everything is ok. 13 weeks is kinda' getting to the point where complications are more likely.

I had a very incomplete miscarriage at 10 weeks last Sunday and had to have remaining tissue removed on Friday. I started to get a fever and had a lot of pain, but if there's only a little tissue it can hang on for a long time. The pain was very intermittent, which was kind of the tip-off that it wasn't just the m/c completely, but that something hadn't worked right.


----------



## Whittliz (Oct 5, 2006)

:

I agree.......pain at this point could be a sign of an infection or problem. Although, I would think you would have a fever or some indication of infection after almost 4 months. Do you think your emotional state could be affecting your physical health?







I know that during times of stress, especially after m/c, I tend to feel icky and have difficulties with sex.

Hope this helps.


----------

